# Oatmeal



## Nanmcb (Aug 4, 2017)

Quaker makes a gluten free instant oatmeal. I mix in a mashed banana, some honey or cinnamon, and my fiber powder. Works well for me.


----------



## DanaChambers (May 23, 2018)

Sounds interesting.


----------

